# Hitching with more than 1



## oddlymisshapen (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been hitchin around for a little bit by myself, and want to hit the road with a buddy of mine. The trains are too fucking cold right now, going west we'd have to go through chicago and thats not an option. I'm cold as it is here in MD. Now with hitching I've gotten where I've needed to go for the most part, but you gotta stand there with your thumb out for alooong ass time. And thats just me by myself. What are ya'lls experiencing with hitching in groups? For the record its just two dudes... and I figure that's not gonna help... too bad we can't find a good looking lady traveling companion


----------



## L.C. (Nov 25, 2011)

It can be done. It depends on where you are, how you present yourself, and your skills. I've gotten rides with as many as 3 people,and made it. It's doable, but be prepared to do some walking.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 25, 2011)

one way to look at it is two dudes can almost seem less intimidating than just one scary murderous loner?...like, if your sane enough to have company with you than you must not be too crazy....i think the same about dogs too, if you got your head together enough to take care of a pet while on the road you cant be THAT nuts......... where in MD are you?.... i'm livin on the eastern shore right now......


----------



## oddlymisshapen (Nov 25, 2011)

Right outside DC


----------



## x2Dope (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm about to head out soon and I have the same worries.
But then again I shouldn't be worried, because I'm a female.
Gahhhhh. Last minute jitters!


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 6, 2011)

L.C. said:


> It can be done. It depends on where you are, how you present yourself, and your skills. I've gotten rides with as many as 3 people,and made it. It's doable, but be prepared to do some walking.


bwahahaha.. skills....
I made a tour with 15 people, usually 2 standing on the road, and the rest sitting in the bushes. When a driver stopped, we would let them know what was up, and ask how many they had place for.
The trouble I can see with 2 is that a lot of trucks have only one seatbelt. This has been a major problem for me and my partner for the last years, as most (some will, sure) dont want to break the law and risk losing their license. Fair enough.
Otherwise, most cars I think are just as willing to pick up 2 as they are to pick up 1, if not more (as Bryan said, maybe it makes you look less crazy...). As long as you are not both carrying a ton of shit, as 2 people with huge bags can take up a whole car on their own almost..


----------



## Earth (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's definatly all about first impressions.
As for waiting a long ass time, deal with it by hiking the road.
Walking never killed anybody.....


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 6, 2011)

Earth said:


> Yeah, it's definatly all about first impressions.
> As for waiting a long ass time, deal with it by hiking the road.
> Walking never killed anybody.....


Careful with the highways though. they are a good route to take for long distances of course, but some cops are looking for trouble. I have been arrested for just standing on the entrance to a highway.


----------



## JannethintheWind (Dec 7, 2011)

oddlymisshapen said:


> I've been hitchin around for a little bit by myself, and want to hit the road with a buddy of mine. The trains are too fucking cold right now, going west we'd have to go through chicago and thats not an option. I'm cold as it is here in MD. Now with hitching I've gotten where I've needed to go for the most part, but you gotta stand there with your thumb out for alooong ass time. And thats just me by myself. What are ya'lls experiencing with hitching in groups? For the record its just two dudes... and I figure that's not gonna help... too bad we can't find a good looking lady traveling companion


I live in MD leaving in June waiting for warmer season....whats good?


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Jan 5, 2012)

I've never hitched more than three deep but that I have and make it. Depends if you're in a kind are or not. Two is no problem usually. Do you kids got a lotta gear or anything?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 5, 2012)

A sexy blonde wig and some pumps might be a really good investment (haven't tried it though).
I figure by the time your ride knows what's going on, you're already in the car. Be sure to let
everybody know how it works.


----------



## 1544c (Jan 5, 2012)

i've hitchhiked in a blond wig before... i was wearing a boy scout uniform covered in fake blood... i looked like a dead little boy with a sort of gay hair cut.
i got picked up by a mother with her kid in the back. nice lady

don't go through the midwest right now, go as far south as possible and go west. I'll be taking off soon in mid January. I'll be hitching straight south down I-35 to Kansas and then ride some trains if it's warm enough


----------



## Caleb (Jan 5, 2012)

Ive hitched with two dogs, one of which was a great dane, and three guys. make a funny sign, attempt to wipe some of that road grease off, and dont look like a serial killer. youll be golden. sometimes if you have a friend, ya dont look like you just escaped prison.


----------



## HoboGrow (Jan 7, 2012)

i hitched 5 deep and 3 dogs in oregon got rides all the way to seattle


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 7, 2012)

My girlfriend and I got tons of rides, but I think that's because we look like a harmless cutesy couple. Two guys? I've been picked up hitching with other guys before, but I feel it took longer than usual. 

cxr - become a "hot chick"


----------

